# Thawed Turkey 2 or 4 days?



## Thomas The Tank (Nov 18, 2022)

I’m new to the Turkey game. I got 6 15-16lb frozen Turkeys to smoke for our church Thanksgiving this Sunday. I pulled them out last Sunday to thaw. Checked in them Wednesday and they seemed to be almost thawed already. Been seeing they are only good for a short time after thawing. Some say 2 days others say 4 days. They will have been out of the freezer for 7 days when cooking starts.

I’m assuming they will be fine but has anyone had any negative result for a Turkey this size at 7 day in a fridge?

Plan on spatchcocking and brining tomorrow night.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Nov 18, 2022)

1 day for every 2 pounds is my rule


----------

